
Chrome guidelines for displaying URLs - Jonhoo
https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src/+/master/docs/security/url_display_guidelines/url_display_guidelines.md
======
baroffoos
A lot of this makes sense but I have a bit of a fear that google is trying to
kill the URL to make people more dependent on google search.

